# Mo Williams' Franchise Record 52 Points



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For those who missed it last night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He really put on a show. Hit some unbelievable shots.


----------



## Chosen1 (Jun 9, 2014)

i love when a guy who isn't necessarily a star just goes off. Mo Williams; Mo Buckets!


----------

